# SDSC joins Surf



## watfly (Feb 3, 2021)

If you can't beat them join them.


----------



## WestOfFive (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## greekgirl (Feb 3, 2021)

What does SDSC gain from this?


----------



## Soccer Pop (Feb 3, 2021)

greekgirl said:


> What does SDSC gain from this?


Yeah very interesting. It most likely will have some sort of effect on SD Force. Maybe they put their top girls teams in GAL and the 2nd teams in DPL. I don't see them getting ECNL on the girls side or maybe it helps that they already have it on the boys side.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 3, 2021)

greekgirl said:


> What does SDSC gain from this?


Maybe access to fields and cost saving.


----------



## Speedy (Feb 3, 2021)

greekgirl said:


> What does SDSC gain from this?


If you can beat em, join em.  They have been losing a lot of good young players to Surf.  I guess they gave in


----------



## soccer_dad (Feb 3, 2021)

Not sure what does it mean to the current players and families in the club. But I have to say comparatively SDSC is much better ran and relatively less expensive in the area.  Don't know if that's going to change.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 3, 2021)

Pandemic is probably got clubs on the financial edge or over. $$$ talks so might have been do or die.   

Franchise or affiliate leagues coming soon forget about the rest or the alphabetic soup leagues when you can play or scrimmages X, Y, Z every weekend instead.


----------



## Goforgoal (Feb 3, 2021)

soccer_dad said:


> Not sure what does it mean to the current players and families in the club. But I have to say comparatively SDSC is much better ran and relatively less expensive in the area.  Don't know if that's going to change.


Not going to change, for the upcoming season anyways. After that I bet fees go up. Kits will most likely cost more now though, as they'll have to shift over to Nike and Soccer.com. SDSC Surf, rather than a city or region (Surf) is a weird take on the franchise affiliate branding but I'd guess SDSC wanted to retain a link to their 501c3 and the old club name. I'd imagine some of the coaches are throwing up in their mouths a little but they'll have to deal with it or move elsewhere. These are challenging times for all so good on SDSC for finding a way to make sure they survive.


----------



## N00B (Feb 3, 2021)

How do SD Surf and SDSC community members feel about this?  I get promoting a ‘brand’ and have seen other affiliate programs... but this seems a bit close to home (geographically).   Do you think this will be similar to other affiliate programs like ‘East County Surf’ or more integrated than others?


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Feb 4, 2021)

In the past SDSC & SD Force were both trying to get access to the same fields (4S Ranch area).  SDSC had a lot of teams but were close enough to Surf & Force that they would lose their best players to both (youngers to Force & the olders to Surf).  IMO it made more sense in the past for Force & SDSC to join together, but I am under the impression that the people running Force were not going to give up control.  SDSC is close enough to the Polo Fields that they could practice there if needed.


----------



## 46n2 (Feb 4, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Pandemic is probably got clubs on the financial edge or over. $$$ talks so might have been do or die.
> 
> Franchise or affiliate leagues coming soon forget about the rest or the alphabetic soup leagues when you can play or scrimmages X, Y, Z every weekend instead.


Looks like everyone got the memo! from LA to San Diego alot of clubs have to play (allow) scrimmages now or else they dont have a good enough reason to ask for money a 2nd year in a row.  Parents will not pay or support clubs a 2nd year unless the clubs actually get out of their comfort zone and start scrimmaging. 
On a side note , the kids need to play or scrimmage, theres alot of kids that lost interest due to inactivity , and well lets just say , thats no bueno for the sport , the clubs, everyone.  Imagine going from playing a game you love every weekend, to playing 4 games over the course of 12 months, these kids interest start to wander and were seeing it first hand .


----------



## crush (Feb 4, 2021)

46n2 said:


> Looks like everyone got the memo! from LA to San Diego alot of clubs have to play (allow) scrimmages now or else they dont have a good enough reason to ask for money a 2nd year in a row.  Parents will not pay or support clubs a 2nd year unless the clubs actually get out of their comfort zone and start scrimmaging.
> On a side note , the kids need to play or scrimmage, theres alot of kids that lost interest due to inactivity , and well lets just say , thats no bueno for the sport , the clubs, everyone.  Imagine going from playing a game you love every weekend, to playing 4 games over the course of 12 months, these kids interest start to wander and were seeing it first hand .


Yup, 100% agree 46 & 2.   Is that your age plus 2 kiddos?  USL is the newest and latest for soccer in socal.  Shhhhhhhhh, dont tell anyone  My dd wants to just play a game.  At this point, a game anywhere with 11 v 11 is all she wants.  BTW, HS Soccer is not looking good at all.  USL is all we got for the kids and it's time to go play, like now!!!  Enough is enough......


----------



## Desert Hound (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## lafalafa (Feb 4, 2021)

46n2 said:


> Looks like everyone got the memo! from LA to San Diego alot of clubs have to play (allow) scrimmages now or else they dont have a good enough reason to ask for money a 2nd year in a row.  Parents will not pay or support clubs a 2nd year unless the clubs actually get out of their comfort zone and start scrimmaging.
> On a side note , the kids need to play or scrimmage, theres alot of kids that lost interest due to inactivity , and well lets just say , thats no bueno for the sport , the clubs, everyone.  Imagine going from playing a game you love every weekend, to playing 4 games over the course of 12 months, these kids interest start to wander and were seeing it first hand .


Yeah we had a several players wanting in on the action from other clubs who have payed the big bucks but have not play regular games, tournaments, or even scrimmages much.  At the same time some players haven't been able to travel or could afford some of the trips so the lineup changes frequently which has worked out fine.

Somehow my son's teams actually has played more real meaningful games and scrimmages vs what they would have in league some far.  Of course that has meant out if state travel for multiple tournaments and out of our area for scrimmages and it hasn't been cheap but worth it in the end if you have the means, my son's doesn't mind using his money earned at his PT job to overset travel costs.


----------



## Y_T (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Goforgoal (Feb 4, 2021)

Solid shop skills.


----------



## blam (Feb 4, 2021)

46n2 said:


> On a side note , the kids need to play or scrimmage, theres alot of kids that lost interest due to inactivity , and well lets just say , thats no bueno for the sport , the clubs, everyone. Imagine going from playing a game you love every weekend, to playing 4 games over the course of 12 months, these kids interest start to wander and were seeing it first hand


its not just the kids. I too have been doing a lot of thinking and after this is all over, should I start enjoying my life or continue on the rat race. I only have 25 years more to live meaningfully. Time is running out.


----------



## crush (Feb 4, 2021)

blam said:


> its not just the kids. I too have been doing a lot of thinking and after this is all over, should I start enjoying my life or continue on the rat race. I only have 25 years more to live meaningfully. Time is running out.


Yup, live life to the fullest.  If you had one week left to live and I, Crush, were to give you four choices to choose from, which one would you pick:
1. Stay in your room and zoom good bye to loved ones all alone watching Fox News
2. Stay in your room and be allowed to say good bye to loved ones through a window
3. Go back to Rat Race pre Corona and live life like you mean it for 7 days
4. Enjoy the next 7 days doing whatever the hell you want without a mask and just living free


----------



## 46n2 (Feb 4, 2021)

There is life after soccer and it’s beautiful


----------



## justneededaname (Feb 4, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Franchise or affiliate leagues coming soon forget about the rest or the alphabetic soup leagues when you can play or scrimmages X, Y, Z every weekend instead.


Sooner than you think. Starts the 20th.


----------



## notintheface (Feb 4, 2021)

greekgirl said:


> What does SDSC gain from this?


Survival


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 4, 2021)

justneededaname said:


> Sooner than you think. Starts the 20th.


Oh I thought the round robins where on for next weekend 

The 20th is for president day weekend tournaments.


----------



## espola (Feb 4, 2021)

Skeleton view of history -- In the beginning (the mid-'70s), there was the Poway Youth Soccer League.  It had a few dozen recreation level teams.  As Poway and the surrounding areas were built out, new clubs were formed in Rancho Bernardo and Rancho Penasquitos.  All these clubs continued their local recreation-level programs as they also built up competitive teams playing in the new Presidio League.  One group splintered away from PYSL to form San Diego Soccer Club, organized to form only competitive teams bearing the Pegasus name.   Pegasus did pretty well for a few years, but dwindling player numbers forced a merger into the Rancho Bernardo Club.  A few years after that, the RB and PQ teams merged and came under the SDSC name that had originated with Pegasus.


----------



## northeastlafc (Feb 5, 2021)

The new name is a little strange though; “San Diego Soccer Club Surf Soccer Club”


----------



## crush (Feb 5, 2021)

northeastlafc said:


> The new name is a little strange though; “San Diego Soccer Club Surf Soccer Club”


SDSCSSC


----------



## met61 (Feb 10, 2021)

World domination.


----------



## oh canada (Feb 11, 2021)

isn't it ironic that the last name of Surf's President/founder is McDonald


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 11, 2021)

oh canada said:


> isn't it ironic that the last name of Surf's President/founder is McDonald


Old MacDonald had a farm and it's.... this time... & somebody else next...


----------



## crush (Feb 11, 2021)

oh canada said:


> isn't it ironic that the last name of Surf's President/founder is McDonald


I'm telling ya, go watch that movie about the heist of the ordinal bros out in San Bernardino.  Some shake guy salesman took the dam thing over.  I love Surf btw and I wish them all the best.  It was fond memories most of the time.  That Doc was my real and true pain.  Everyone else was doing the best they can.  My dd still tells me her best moment in her soccer career was coming back and making that run to the National Championship.  I love you all and forgive everyone.  Please and I mean this to all of you, please forgive me for any wrong I caused in my rants.  We all NOT separate little soccer families. We are ALL one big soccer community, here to help each other.  How do you think Pat's & WC parents are feeling right now?  Left out in the cold?  It sucks to be left out.  I feel that pain and want to help.  Chris, please add these other two socal teams.  Thanks bro   They need to be allowed in this year and I will fight for them too.


----------



## oh canada (Feb 11, 2021)

pretty sure all the execs at Surf have kids playing in the upper ages at the club - wouldn't those be "interesting" teams to be a part of?

and the woman at that online soccer blog too - forget the name - her son(s) plays or played at Surf too -- always thought for journalistic integrity she should state in her byline that she has ties to Surf.  At the very least when writing an article about them.


----------



## espola (Feb 11, 2021)

oh canada said:


> pretty sure all the execs at Surf have kids playing in the upper ages at the club - wouldn't those be "interesting" teams to be a part of?
> 
> and the woman at that online soccer blog too - forget the name - her son(s) plays or played at Surf too -- always thought for journalistic integrity she should state in her byline that she has ties to Surf.  At the very least when writing an article about them.


Her bias is obvious.  Sometimes sit reads like a club newsletter.


----------

